# Sylvania Silverstar headlights



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

As everybody saying Silverstar kicks ass,I bought a pair and tried.But it wasn't that good as I think.I was using Sylvania XtraVision before,I got a feeling that the XtraVision is even brighter than Silverstar in the normal weather condition.When I was using Silverstar in the rain/snow,I HAD to use my fog lights because the Silverstar sucked in the weather!Putting Silverstar in my car really had the good look for white light,but couldn't gain more light on the road that you need for driving.The beam of Silverstar is kind of "fading away" is the other point that I don't like.

Compare to XtraVision,I was totally disappointed with Silverstar bulbs...


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't care for them either. Light output is white, but actual light output is less, plus they don't last for s---. I got about 4 months out of them. They are too expensive for that short of life.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I've had my Silverstars in my car for 2 years now, headlights and foglights.
I haven't tried the Xtravisions.


----------



## red92sentra (Jul 1, 2005)

Silverstars are very bright headlights, I know some people who run them in their BMWs and they last a long time and will blind you!


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

red92sentra said:


> Silverstars are very bright headlights, I know some people who run them in their BMWs and they last a long time and will blind you!


I don't know how much Watts are on those BMWs,but I guess 45W Sliverstars doesn't help much on Sentras.
Maybe it is bright enough to blind others,but just it isn't bright enough for yourself to drive!


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

Looks like xtra-vision has the most lumens. Other than that, if you want high lumen output you should go for HIDs. Even for the HIDs, the lower the kelvin temperature (4300k, 6000k, eleventybillionk) the HIGHER the lumen output. Philips makes 4300k and 6000k bulbs/kits.


----------



## red92sentra (Jul 1, 2005)

My stock headlights are good enough, I dont see why these wouldnt, makes 0 sense! You dont need to see 15 miles....


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

According to here 
XtraVision has a lower temperature than Silverstar.They have the same brightness,but the colors are different.
But Silverstar has a much shorter life than XtraVision.

They should've compare both in rainy/foggy night time condition and I guess the pictures will show a lot different.
here


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I've used both silverstar and xtravision bulbs when i had my 93 sentra, and all i can say is that the xtravisions were much better in the rain/fog. The silverstars do look nice, but that's about it, they suck in the rain at night. The xtravisions are the way to go imo, if you wanna drive safer under bad weather conditions.


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

Now take this for what it's worth, but we were actually talking about headlights in class today. I guess the silverstar bulbs are just that: bulbs. The real silverstars actually have a transformer that goes with them and thats actually what are used on the blinding BMW headlights. Thats what one guy said, i wouldn't doubt it, but who knows. Any info on this??


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

TheMadCheshire said:


> Now take this for what it's worth, but we were actually talking about headlights in class today. I guess the silverstar bulbs are just that: bulbs. The real silverstars actually have a transformer that goes with them and thats actually what are used on the blinding BMW headlights. Thats what one guy said, i wouldn't doubt it, but who knows. Any info on this??


Are you talking about halogen bulbs (filament) vs. high intensity discharge headlights (HIDs)?


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

*silvers*

I have silverstars on my ride after what a year and a half? the passenger side one burned out and I replaced it with another of the same.

Havent heard of xtravision, but compared to whatever stock bulbs were in there before the silverstars are muuuch brighter.

It also helped to polish the headlight casings with Meguiar's plastX they regained a lot of clarity./

D

PS can u get xtravisions in Canada? Maybe I'll try a pair next time


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

Go ahead and try out XtraVisions.You will know what this is all about especially on those rainy/foggy nights.They are less than $20 for a pair.

You can't really see the road ahead if you use Silverstars on rainy/foggy nights.
High beam also sucks in those kinds of weather.


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

DominickGT said:


> Are you talking about halogen bulbs (filament) vs. high intensity discharge headlights (HIDs)?



Actually no. I know it sounds like it though. I guess the guy musta not have known what he was talking about. Oh well


----------



## Ididit (Dec 8, 2005)

SILVERSTARS= JUNK, YELLOW, and OVERPRICED
I preach this and stand by it, heck, i will buy your lights if you prove me wrong.
go to autolumination.com and purchase the white krypton lights.....i bought a pair and they were shipped for less than 9 bucks.....9007's. whitest lights you will get for a great price....and they last.
try it....you will see.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i like the stock bulbs...good in all weather, sufficiently bright, and pleasantly inexpensive. color is a non-issue because you're driving, not taking photos.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I have them in the B13 and they suck. I think personally, the headlight material does not yield alot of light anyway. My Titan stock headlights light the road up good, the clear lense factor and design of the housing relfects more light. 

Does the Tsuru headlights work better for light output????

Chris 92 classic, 03 SE-R and 04 titan


----------



## blackmaxima88 (Mar 20, 2005)

shortly after getting my 94 XE I upgraded to the silverstars. yeah they were kinda cool but they sucked in less than desirable weather. one burned out about a week ago. I tried the sylvania cool blue lights. they're not bad, after I polished the plastic headlight lens. that actually made more of a difference than I thought it would.

I also need to aim my headlights. they were pointed down too far, so I adjusted them so that the bubble was in the 0 mark.... that just made it worse. now I can only see about 6-7 feet in front of the car.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Have you polished your headlights recently? I did a side by side comparison of SIlverstars and PIAA and the PIAAs are definatelty brighter although the Silverstars are much cheaper. I had PIAAs for about 2 years and I have had my Silverstars for about a year. I bought another set of PIAAs last week. I may ultimately go with the Xenarc kit which is HID. As for the XtraVision, it has about the same brightness of the Silverstars except they cost less and are not as white.


----------

